# Multiple feeders in one conduit



## Awseay (Aug 19, 2014)

I am bidding a job where the customer wants to split up the service on a four unit lease space. Currently the building is fed from a 600 amp service consisting of a meter can and a 600 amp disconnect. The disc feeds a mdp which feeds separate 150 amp panels in each space. I suggested installing ct meters in the mdp, three of them, and split it up that way. The customer is convinced they want a 4 socket meter pack and let the power company split the bills. The issue is the service is located 30 ft from the building on a rack and the mdp is fed, from the disconnect, by a pair of 2 1/2" conduits(I think it's 2 1/2"). So in order to do the meter pack thing I would have to get all four feeders out to the current location of the service. If the conduit is large enough, am I allowed to pull two feeders per conduit?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Awseay said:


> I am bidding a job where the customer wants to split up the service on a four unit lease space. Currently the building is fed from a 600 amp service consisting of a meter can and a 600 amp disconnect. The disc feeds a mdp which feeds separate 150 amp panels in each space. I suggested installing ct meters in the mdp, three of them, and split it up that way. The customer is convinced they want a 4 socket meter pack and let the power company split the bills. The issue is the service is located 30 ft from the building on a rack and the mdp is fed, from the disconnect, by a pair of 2 1/2" conduits(I think it's 2 1/2"). So in order to do the meter pack thing I would have to get all four feeders out to the current location of the service. If the conduit is large enough, am I allowed to pull two feeders per conduit?


As long as you follow conduit fill and derating, yes.


----------

